# k-ogata افضل مرجع كنترول (automatic control)



## ahmedkaled (28 نوفمبر 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/72833358/K-Ogata.rar


----------



## م المصري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر ...... أخانا الكريم


----------



## ahmedkaled (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك على الرد


----------



## محمد بكير (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ،بس الموقع مابي المرجع k-ogata شكرا


----------



## ahmedkaled (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود 
الرابط شغال ولكن ارجو ان يتم ابلاغي اذا لم يعمل الرابط حتى ارفعه مره اخرى
المرجع مرفوع على موقع ال rabidshare ومساحته تقريبا 12mb


----------



## yasser alieldin (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
وشكرا


----------



## ahmedkaled (29 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعه الرابط شغال وانا بعمل عليه check يوميا


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا على هذه المجهودات الكبيرة


----------

